

Google Appengine will support Python 2.7.2 - hmart
http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=757

======
yuvipanda
Interesting. Wonder if/when they'll move to Python 3.x. Should be easier for
them than most - no external libraries to worry about.

------
raniskeet
It's about time. I'm tired of switching virtualenvs whenever I have to deal
with GAE.

